# AppleScript KeyChain : le trousseau d'accès me rend dingue



## Clarusad (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aurais besoin de vos conseils car j'obtient cette erreur :
"Erreur dans Keychain Scripting*: Il est impossible dobtenir key 1 of current keychain whose name = \"AppleScript\" and account = \"toto\"."

Pourtant il existe bien dans le trousseau un mot de passe application avec les caractéristiques suivantes :
- Nom : AppleScript
- Type : mot de passe de lapplication
- Compte : toto
- où : Keychain Scripting
- Toujours autoriser l'accès pour Keychain Scripting, Éditeur de script et System Events.

Faut-il relancer la session pour que le trousseau prenne en compte les modification ?
Je le trouve très capricieux !
Bref, auriez-vous une idée ?
Merci.


----------



## Clarusad (9 Novembre 2010)

réponse : pour des questions de sécurités !

Dans le script, il ne faut pas faire appel à System Events, mais balancer la commande directement.
cqfd


----------

